

Ask HN: Can you help me find a thought experiment posted here? - elbrodeur

I've been googling and using the Octopart HN search, but can't seem to find it.<p>The premise of the thought experiment is as follows:<p>In a not so distant future, everyone is sued for everything by everyone. On any given day you could expect legal notices from companies, persons or other entities for infringing pretty much anything.<p>The story centers around a father helping his young daughter deal with lawsuit after lawsuit and teaching her which ones can be ignored and which ones should be payed. Some lawsuits could be settled for as little as a penny or two and could be safely ignored -- others, more serious, should be settled, and settling those more serious lawsuits was a daily fact of life.<p>From what I can remember, it was authored by someone whose articles are posted pretty frequently on HN and I found it here.<p>Any help would greatly appreciated.
======
michaeldhopkins
<http://www.ftrain.com/nanolaw.html>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2551436>

Googled lawsuit settle father daughter "short story"

I actually wanted to read this again recently so thanks for thinking of it.

~~~
elbrodeur
Thanks, Michael!

